# Day 6 transfer success stories?



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Our three embies are still at morula stage on day 5.  Our clinic wants us to wait for one more day to see them develop into blasts.  I am concerned about the slowness of the development and what this means in terms of quality.  I am regretting to demanding transfer today and feel we are risking loosing everything.

Any experiences?


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am awaiting day 6 transfer today, although my success rate will be very low as they are still at the morula stage and not looking great,....they still seem to think it is worth a try,.........however i have done a bit of research and there is a good success rate with day 6 blastocysts....i think people have tended to quote 50%, with 5 day blastosyst being 60% success.........so fingers crossed you have a very good chance. Good luck


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going in tomorrow too for a day 6 transfer (tbc depending on what the doc says).. i got a call first thing this morning saying that my 7 embies haven't grown since day 4 so we'll have to wait and see what they say tomorrow and if they've had a good growth spurt in the night. So disappointed and worried.. everything has been fine so far. Let me know how it goes girls and i'll send an update tomorrow after my appointment too.

My doc kind of set my expectations at a cancellation so we'll see.. trying to keep positive.. and hoping all goes well for you too.  
wb xxx


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Winterbug,

i went ahead with the transfer today. Mine continued to show some movement but still did not look good,....they are between morulas and blastocysts but not great quality. They said there are no case studies on embryos like mine......not always nice to be different!.....
However i have heard lots of positive stories from other people where changes have happened and they have had great blastocysts even after a couple of hours....so dont give up hope. x Good luck. x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Ladies,  we had 2 great quality day 6 blasts transferred today.  I was expecting a call this morning saying it was all over and we had lost the lot but no.  The embryologist said that sometimes they just take longer and the fact that they took an extra day to get to blast is not indicative that they are slow performers. That told me and I will now stop scaring myself stupid by reading studies on the web.

Winterberg, we have had the cancelled cycle threat over us for at least 10 days now as my womb lining was too thick too boot.  Take a day at a time and don't loose the faith.

Benne well done on getting to ET. I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Benne & GillyDaffodil, that's great news for you both!! Congratulations - and make sure you take it easy and think those positive thoughts  I'll be thinking of you both over the next two weeks xx  

Not great for me - mine didn't make it so my ET was cancelled again..  Doc is investigating what happened - he says it's extremely rare for 7 good day 3 embies to all not make it past day 4.  Really disappointed but keeping positive and will just have to go out for a little cocktail this weekend seeing as all i've got to look forward to is AF  

sending lots of love xx wb


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Winterberg, I'm so sorry to hear that    Press for investigations there must be underlying reasons for your embies not making it.

Take loads of care


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry Winterbug. Sounds like we are both in a similar like situation. I know i made it to ET but they have really changed very little since being very good 3 day embies (so v little hope)...the embryologists were shocked too.....i am going to look at what can be done differently next time. On a positive, a lot of people have said that they use the first cycle as a blue print and can make changes from there for the future. Good luck!!

Gillydaffodil, big congratulations!!!! x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi girls, how did you get on? I hope you both got BFPs! thinking of you and hope to hear how it went - i think by now you'll know the outcome - i really hope it was good news xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Testing tomorrow, but not massively positive about it to be honest.  Thank you for asking, how are you?


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm okay now actually! Have put it all behind me and keen to try again in a month's time. i was in a bit of a state for a week or two but just want to give it another go now to see whether we can make it work  My sister is also going through IVF and is testing tomorrow like you, she just did a HPT and got a very faint line!! So excited for her - I hope you have success too Gilly xxxxxx sending


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

BFP!!!!
I am so shocked at this, I cannot believe it!!!!


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my God!! That is AMAZING     well done you!! Such brilliant news xx
Congratulations - I'm loving all the positive results - it does work!! 
Have fun tonight - celebrate! lots of love xx


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Gillydaffodil: what fantastic news!!!! Enjoy every second for the next 9 months!!  

Winterburg: It must be strange going through this with your sister, although i am sure it is nice that you both understand what it is like. Good luck next time. My friend who has been through IVF says they often use the first cycle as a "blueprint", so FC you have better luck next time.  

AFM: a little complicated.......not sure what to think or do at present. My OTD was the 14th Feb, it was a BFN and as my embryos were poor quality i assumed it would be a negative outcome. I stopped my pesseries on the 13th, as assumed i would not get pregnant, started bleeding on the 15th.......................yesterday started feeling sick....as i always seem to get psychological symptoms i thought i would do a test (no idea why..) just so my nausea would stop......it was positive! It was not the most darkest of lines, but second line was definately present. My guess is that i have had a miscarriage/chemical pregnancy and the HCG is on the way down. contacted my consultant and have had a blood test today, results tomorrow....if it is still positive they will need to do a scan to exclude an ectopic......i guess it could have been a false positive...who knows...........i am trying not to think positive as i think either way it is unlikely to be a positive outcome (especially as would have shedded most of my lining when was bleeding).....still.....this is the furthest i have ever got, so that in itself makes me feel a little better. Assuming a negative outcome i will be re cycling in April.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Benne,
this happened to me on my second cycle.  I tested negative and just wrote it off but I stupidly consulted the test stick again an hour later and a second line had come up.  It was deemed as a bio-chem pg as the levels were going down with every blood test. 

News from me is that my beta shows I am pg but it is 114 and should be 200+.  My progesterone reading is a bit on the low side too.  I am on extra progesterone now and on complete bed rest until another beta is done on Friday.  I just pray the levels go the right way (up!) and double as they should.  I don't feel any different but I have called in sick in one of the busiest weeks of the year and plan to lounge around a lot.

Benne I hope that you get a nice surprise from your beta today.


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Gillydaffodil: i hope you HCG increases well. I have read up on a few stories and some HCGs rised slowly at the start but were very positive increases after.  

AFM:
A little more anxious. HCG is 105 (at 21 days post EC). Therfore not viable. I am happy to accept miscariage as never thought i was pregnant in the first place, but becoming increasingly anxious that it may be ectopic. I am getting gnawing pains in my left side.............i really think they are psychological at present...as if i was not on high alert i really would not have noticed them, i am having my HCG repeated tomorrow and just preying it goes down....aghh...i really hate this uncertainty!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Benne I hope you get some answers soon.  We are at the same stage so why is an HCG of 105 unviable?  Mine at 114 has been declared viable if low and it all depends on what the levels do in repeated tests.


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Are we really at the same stage? I was told to test on 14th....you were told 21st?
My consultant got back in touch, she said that it is a definate positive result, to restart the cyclogest and see what happens in a few days. Will retest on Thursday. Feeling a little better now, as was getting v panicky about ectopic pregnancy......i guess time will tell. 
Lets hope we both get some good news!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I was supposed to test 16 days post a day 6 transfer (23rd) but I tested 14 days after transfer (21st) as I was low on meds and would have needed to know either way to stock up or not.  So when they did the beta yesterday I was 21 days after EC which was on the 1st Feb.  When was your EC?


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

I had ec on the 1st too. Perhaps i should be more positive. When i tested on the 14th and got a BFN i stopped my progesterone and then started to bleed heavily the day after. I am going to restart my progesterone tonight. I still feel like i am getting pregnancy symptoms, i am feeling light headed and nauseas.
FC for both of us!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

You should feel a lot more positive as you only tested 7 days after transfer so the embies only had 7 days to settle in.  The HCG levels would have been far too low to have been detected by a home test.  Best of luck with progesterone, have they increased it given that you stopped and then started bleeding?


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

bad news from me, my HCG was 77 today. I am sure you will be fine though, remember that i had a heavy bleed even before i had a positive test, so it was probably that i had miscarried before i realised i was pregnant! Lots of luck for Friday. x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

oh Benne, I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you. I hope it all turns out well for you!!!!! let me know.


----------

